# sears and roebuck 5 speed 24" mens bicycle



## 5speeds_2legs (Jul 13, 2011)

first off hello and greetings to all , i'm new here and looking forward to being a long time member .today i picked up this sears and roebuck 5 speed yellow and red bicycle ,it rides smooth as a knife through hot butter ,has a working sears speedometer 2 hand brakes one grabs the rear tire the other brake is a hub style rear drum brake ,and man when you squeeze both brakes that rear tire locks up and almost throws you off the bike lol . has anybody seen one of these or does anybody have any information on this bike ? like where it was made what model it is year or years of production . heres a few pics of my little gem ,any help is greatly appreciated .thank you.


----------

